# Absolute Best Dog Food Brand?



## dwchadw

In your opinion what is the best dog food brand out there? Forget price or other barring factors, Just think about quality and nutrition factors.


----------



## whiteleo

Hands down Ziwipeak


----------



## monster'sdad

Ones professionals use, not internet nutritionists. Foods used by sled dog racers and hunt trialers are the best.

A Team - Dr. Tim's, Red Paw, Annamaet, Inukshuk, Eagle Power are the best.

B Team - Precise Endurance, Eukanuba Premium, Pro Plan Performance, Pro Pac Performance, EVO Red Meat

C Team - Black Gold Signature, The Pride Pro Series 26/20, Loyall Professional, Diamond Extreme Athlete.

Ingredients matter far less than nutrients....keep that in mind.

If you want the best food, ask a professional trainer. 

The foods people rave about on here would starve most dogs that are worked.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I don't think there IS one absolute best dog food brand.

Not until someone makes a food that literally every dog on the planet does well on will there be an "absolute best dog food brand".

There's a lot of foods that ingredient-wise, would make it the best dog food on the planet, but if it comes from a manufacturer that I don't like, I won't feed it.

But if I had to pick my favorite company along with ingredients that I like, it would be Fromm hands down. I also really like Annamaet but have yet to try it. But I've never had a company e-mail me back so quickly, with such great answers to my questions, etc.


----------



## doggiedad

the nutrients are in the ingredients.



monster'sdad said:


> Ones professionals use, not internet nutritionists. Foods used by sled dog racers and hunt trialers are the best.
> 
> A Team - Dr. Tim's, Red Paw, Annamaet, Inukshuk, Eagle Power are the best.
> 
> B Team - Precise Endurance, Eukanuba Premium, Pro Plan Performance, Pro Pac Performance, EVO Red Meat
> 
> C Team - Black Gold Signature, The Pride Pro Series 26/20, Loyall Professional, Diamond Extreme Athlete.
> 
> >>>>> Ingredients matter far less than nutrients....<<<<<
> 
> keep that in mind.
> 
> If you want the best food, ask a professional trainer.
> 
> The foods people rave about on here would starve most dogs that are worked.


----------



## doggiedad

whatever brand you feed you can always add fresh meat, chicken,
fish, oils (human grade), certain fruit and a host of other things.


----------



## monster'sdad

doggiedad said:


> the nutrients are in the ingredients.


That is true but my point was making judgements about the utility of ingredients by human standards or standards that you commonly read. You cannot assume a food with an "impressive" list of ingredients is any good.

The nutrients are in the food as a whole, and whether they can be used by the dog. The ingredients panel is just one part of the equation.

The question was "the best" by the OP, so the only way to answer that question is to list the foods used by dogs with the most extreme nutritional needs. If next year at the NAVHDA Invitational there is VC on The Honest Kitchen or Ziwi Peak I will gladly put it in the list.

I know of no other way to judge any product, at the limits.

It also depends on how the OP views the dog. Is it an animal or a baby?


----------



## dwchadw

For my individual dog her life consist of following me around the house, sleeping, eating, taking walks and begging for scraps. The most amount of strenuous activity she gets is running away from Sampson my cat when he decides its play time LOL. I just want to find a brand that will keep her happy and healthy for as long as possible.


----------



## monster'sdad

dwchadw said:


> For my individual dog her life consist of following me around the house, sleeping, eating, taking walks and begging for scraps. The most amount of strenuous activity she gets is running away from Sampson my cat when he decides its play time LOL. I just want to find a brand that will keep her happy and healthy for as long as possible.


Then pick a food with about 25% protein and 15% fat with low ash, especially phosphorous. That type of animal will never use the amount of protein or fat that people on here will try to sell you. There is no more important aspect for a pet dog than ash.

Dr. Tim's Kinesis, Annamaet Encore, Precise Chicken & Rice, Eukanuba Maintenance, Pro Plan ALS, Canidae Chicken & Rice, Fromm Gold, Exclusive Chicken & Rice are all good choices.

Try to avoid overproteinated foods and you need not spend so much.

If anyone suggests you spend around $3lb for dog food, ask them to buy it for you. 

$.75lb to about $1.25lb is the right range.


----------



## dwchadw

To respond to Monster's Dad I have no illusions that Delilah is an animal but I consider her my little fur baby. I'm responsible for her but she doesn't have little clothes or get carried around or walked in a stroller. Shes definitely not a working dog, she is considered part of the family though.


----------



## rannmiller

I agree that your dog probably won't need a very high protein food, you want one with good ingredients, which does not include a food that contains a bunch of grains, IMO. Most grain free foods will be fine when fed in the correct portions, you just have to keep in mind that when a dog is not that active, she will not need as much food as she may have eaten before when upgraded to a better one. Just make sure she gets plenty of exercise too!

The brands I prefer are Orijen, ZiwiPeak, Acana, Canidae Grain Free, Taste of the Wild, Annamaet, Fromm, Evo, Wilderness, and Wellness Core.


----------



## InkedMarie

Monsters Dad, you said something about VC in regards to THK and Ziwipeak. What is VC?


----------



## monster'sdad

InkedMarie said:


> Monsters Dad, you said something about VC in regards to THK and Ziwipeak. What is VC?


That is the highest level for the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Assciation. These are dogs that point and retrieve (water retrieving as well). 

Dogs have to qualify and be invited to that test each year. There are other two like the Purina Endurance Invitational. The amount of training for these titles is excruciating.

My point was in response to the original question of "what is the best". The "best" is that product which performs at the extremes whether its needed or not.


----------



## monster'sdad

dwchadw said:


> To respond to Monster's Dad I have no illusions that Delilah is an animal but I consider her my little fur baby. I'm responsible for her but she doesn't have little clothes or get carried around or walked in a stroller. Shes definitely not a working dog, she is considered part of the family though.


If she is a family pet, feed her in a safe manner that is consistent with her breed type, age, level of activity and current physical condition. Avoid the dog park fad foods because they are largely untested foods and, frankly, people that use them are the type of pet owners that switch so often they couldn't possibly know if the food was any good. You need a good 3 - 6 months to tell.

The long term health of your dog will not be determined by which food you pick, unless you feed something with too much ash. Then you are looking for trouble.

How frequently you vaccinate, when or if you neutered, breed, excercise and whether the dog suffered an injury as puppy will impact long term health much more than what you feed, in this country anyway.

Pick a food made by people that know dogs, not companies that know marketing.

Dr. Tim's Kinesis, Annamaet Encore, Precise C & R and Fromm Gold would be my picks for the average pet.

Of the foods mentioned by others avoid Nature's Variety like the plague.


----------



## Sheltielover25

I agree hands down the best food on the market is Ziwipeak. We all obviously have different opinions on what constitutes "the best food" and Ziwipeak meets all my requirements.

My requirements that go into making a food the "best" would be ethically raised meat that was fed the correct diet and had access to sunshine. Any animal product my animal eats should never, ever have been given any kind of steroid! So if I can find a food that lists meat doesn't use growth enhancements that's number one. Then I want the ingredients to list specifically what cuts I'm feeding. Such as venison tripe, venison liver, lamb tripe, etc. I want to where the minerals came from and make sure they're chelated minerals as my personal belief is those are more beneficial. Those are the starters of what I look for in buying a premade food and Ziwipeak meets those requirements. I also want the veggies/fruit to be limited and I want to know they're not GMO and they're not grown with tons of pesticides. 

I don't think any animal should ever just be relying on kibble, though, and adding in fresh ingredients to me would be just as important as finding a kibble I considered "the best."

So what's the best kibble? Depends on what's most important to you.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Monster's Dad, you often refer to hard working dogs and their nutritional needs. Most of us have average pets. If I fed my dogs the high protein, high fat diets that you recommend, my dogs would get very sick, especially my boxer. None of my dogs do well on grain inclusive kibbles - yes, I've tried them. They itch and get eye goobers. What works for one dog doesn't work for every dog. My boxer and my poodle do well on a grain free kibble that's around 25% protein and 14% fat. Right now, I'm transitioning them to Petsmart's new grainfree Authority Chicken and Potato. So far, so good. They also do well on TOTW Pacific Stream, which is almost double the price. My westie mix, who's allergic to nearly anything, only does well on California Natural Salmon Meal and Peas (no grain/potato/alfalfa). I just bought a bag of California Natural Kangaroo and Lentils (to see if she can handle it), which is similar, except for the protein source. We'll see...


----------



## monster'sdad

Georgiapeach said:


> Monster's Dad, you often refer to hard working dogs and their nutritional needs. Most of us have average pets. If I fed my dogs the high protein, high fat diets that you recommend, my dogs would get very sick, especially my boxer. None of my dogs do well on grain inclusive kibbles - yes, I've tried them. They itch and get eye goobers. What works for one dog doesn't work for every dog. My boxer and my poodle do well on a grain free kibble that's around 25% protein and 14% fat. Right now, I'm transitioning them to Petsmart's new grainfree Authority Chicken and Potato. So far, so good. They also do well on TOTW Pacific Stream, which is almost double the price. My westie mix, who's allergic to nearly anything, only does well on California Natural Salmon Meal and Peas (no grain/potato/alfalfa). I just bought a bag of California Natural Kangaroo and Lentils (to see if she can handle it), which is similar, except for the protein source. We'll see...


I realize that, but the question was the "best" not the most appropriate. Once the situation was described the recommendation changed. 

So if the Petsmart food works, will you use that or change? Why change from CN Salmon? Which dog was on Acana Chicken & Oats?


----------



## lauren43

rannmiller said:


> I agree that your dog probably won't need a very high protein food, you want one with good ingredients, which does not include a food that contains a bunch of grains, IMO. Most grain free foods will be fine when fed in the correct portions, you just have to keep in mind that when a dog is not that active, she will not need as much food as she may have eaten before when upgraded to a better one. Just make sure she gets plenty of exercise too!
> 
> The brands I prefer are Orijen, ZiwiPeak, Acana, Canidae Grain Free, Taste of the Wild, Annamaet, Fromm, Evo, Wilderness, and Wellness Core.


Well I mostly agree with this list I do have some comments...
Orijen - Can be very rich for some dogs, lots of different protien sources
Ziwipeak - From what I've seen very good food, no complaints there -- but this food is pricey
Acana - I like the company, I actually like the look of their pear and apple lines but I have not tried the food
Canidae - Haven't looked into this food
TOTW - was involved in a recall this year, I'm sure everything is settle now but something to think about..I like to trust my dog food company
Annamaet - Like the ingredients, but have not personally fed this food
Fromm - Great company, some of their ingredients are odd, but dogs do well on their food
EVO - very high protein, overall seems like a good food for a active dog, some of their food is a bit higher in ash than I'd like,
Wilderness - I do not like BB as a company 
Wellness core - My dog hated Wellness core and she is not a picky eater

Ranmiller, this is nothing against you I think many ppl would recommend these foods, this is just my personal experience with them. (Besides the fact that I liked your list)

I currently am a huge fan of Horizon brand products. This is the first time that Tess has not had yeasty ears in at least 2 years...

Two others that I've heard recommended on here many times
Earthborn - I'm not a fan of their ash content, but I haven't used the food
Nutrisource - Looks like a good food, I haven't tried it


----------



## Georgiapeach

monster'sdad said:


> I realize that, but the question was the "best" not the most appropriate. Once the situation was described the recommendation changed.
> 
> So if the Petsmart food works, will you use that or change? Why change from CN Salmon? Which dog was on Acana Chicken & Oats?


I'll use the Grain Free Authority Chicken and Potato if it works. I'll also rotate it with TOTW Pacific Stream every so often, as both dogs do well on it. Both kibbles are okay, but not the best, I realize. I'd rather use Acana grain free, but it's too pricey for me. My boxer and my poodle were on Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato (also contains steel cut oats). It's a good food, but it made them both itchy and have eye boogers (boxers are a royal pain to feed, btw - most can't handle grains, and my boxer absolutely can't handle high protein kibbles - 30% or higher). 

I bought the bag of kangaroo for my westie mix just to see if she can tolerate it. The CN Salmon is the ONLY kibble she's been able to tolerate so far, so I'd like to have an alternative food to rotate to every so often. I wouldn't change her to the Kangaroo permanently, b/c it's too low in both protein and fat (although I've read that westies do better on this type of food).


----------



## dr tim

Many have spoken of over feeding a food because it has too much protein in it. If the ultimate goal is to have a food similar to what they eat in the wild, therefore very little carbohydrates what else can you add or subtract from the mix in formulating a food to bring down the carbs? Choices are fat, protein, ash, water-you need more of one or more of these. Kibbles have problems with water content above 10% plus who wants to pay for water? Ash is the true filler in a food above a level of about 2% thus the non used portion ends up in the stool and certain parts of the ash profile can be detrimental to the pet.

To me one of the reasons grain frees have had an impact on the health of a dog is that many are lower in carbs than the typical "grain inclusive" diet due to a higher protein amount used because non grain ingredients often cost more than a protein source.

Is it harmful to the pet to have these higher levels of proteins in the diet? In my opinion with out some underlying medical condition that is already existing it is not. You don't cause kidney failure initially with high levels of protein in the diet. Kidney disease arises from other causes. One could also look at the so called biological value of the proteins used to see just how usable the protein is to begin with and then judge their usefulness. The extra protein is then used as a calorie of heat as the storage of extra calories into fat tends to arise from carbs preferentially after fat and lastly, protein.


----------



## Unosmom

Depends on how you define "the best" since every dog will do differently on different foods. What may be a 5 star food on paper, may be 1 star for a particular dog. 

There are few factors I look at including ingredients, sourcing, company reputation and customer service, transparency as well as nutrient analysis (my dog does best on 28-32% protein and 15-18% fat). 

As far as processed foods go, I would probably pick Honest Kitchen due to the fact thats it's one of the few (if not the only pet food) that is human grade, they use high quality ingredients, excellent customer service, high palatability, no recalls. We've had a lot of positive feedback from customers when dogs eat this food, especially those with allergies and digestive issues like IBD and colitis. 

As far as dry food, my dogs have done well on Acana Regionals, Fromm grain free, horizon legacy, wellness core, canine caviar grain free, holistic select grain free, natures logic and NV instinct.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Unosmom said:


> As far as processed foods go, I would probably pick Honest Kitchen due to the fact thats it's one of the few (if not the only pet food) that is human grade, they use high quality ingredients, excellent customer service,* high palatability,* no recalls. We've had a lot of positive feedback from customers when dogs eat this food, especially those with allergies and digestive issues like IBD and colitis.
> .


Lol really?! Jax would not TOUCH the stuff. I find the consistency so gross too? I've heard of lots of dogs who refuse to eat it.

I do love the company tho. I wish they made a kibble.


----------



## Unosmom

^ thats odd, I usually recommend it to picky eaters and they love it (they tend to be small dogs that have been fed table scraps their whole lives, so its an easy transition).


----------



## riddick4811

Unosmom said:


> ^ thats odd, I usually recommend it to picky eaters and they love it (they tend to be small dogs that have been fed table scraps their whole lives, so its an easy transition).


My dogs all hated the Honest Kitchen. I tried it as a kibble topper and they hated it. I tried a sample of every product they make including cat food for my Moms senior Chihuahua after her jaw was injured and she had to basically eat soup and she refused them all too. The company was very nice though and good customer service.


----------



## monster'sdad

I can't believe anyone would use The Honest Kitchen. Last time I calculated the cost it was about $10 a day for a large breed dog only for it to starve.

Everyone has the same comment, "great food but my dog lost weight, had constant gas and never had a good poop, but the people were nice."

All marketing and appeal to a certain part of the population.


----------



## Unosmom

My dogs love HK, but it can be cost prohibitive, I usually use it when I go hiking or on trips and can't bring raw with me.


----------



## InkedMarie

My dogs all love The Honest Kitchen, some have had poop issues and some have not. Just about all lost weight on it so we added to it or just used it for one meal. I think the Love and Zeal are the best ones.


----------



## kevin bradley

I saw someone accuse Monster of advocating high protein foods.

....in the spirit of fairness, most of the time, I've seen him do the exact opposite... he usually prescribes more modest protein level foods. 

Not sure why this was said but I wanted to add some commentary disputing it.


----------



## kevin bradley

monster'sdad said:


> I can't believe anyone would use The Honest Kitchen. Last time I calculated the cost it was about $10 a day for a large breed dog only for it to starve.
> 
> Everyone has the same comment, "great food but my dog lost weight, had constant gas and never had a good poop, but the people were nice."
> 
> All marketing and appeal to a certain part of the population.



I agree. I do like some of the stuff that HK stands for... if they are telling the truth. 

However, it makes no fiscal sense. You may as well put together your own homecooked diet. 

That being said, I DID(used to) add HK as a topper. There was a time when Harry loved it. Sadly, he doesn't any more(see my current mess going on w/ my post).


----------



## shellbeme

The Honest Kitchen is my pick for favorite. My dogs eat it, no gas, great poop, and lively as hell. It is expensive but I'm not feeding monster dogs, I'm feeding two 5-6lb dogs-one in particular that is a couch potato.

Next, I would pick Fromm 

Anyway, to each his own, just cause it works great for me, doesn't mean it's going to work great for anyone else. As much as I love Fromm and believe it's great, I have one dog that does absolutely horrible on it.


----------



## monster'sdad

kevin bradley said:


> I saw someone accuse Monster of advocating high protein foods.
> 
> ....in the spirit of fairness, most of the time, I've seen him do the exact opposite... he usually prescribes more modest protein level foods.
> 
> Not sure why this was said but I wanted to add some commentary disputing it.


Thanks....I normally do exactly the opposite...the highest I have ever recommended was 32% and generally say about 25% is best for most dogs.


----------



## petshop18

I used Royal Canin Brand. It's focus totally on the animal, with the aim of improving daily life and ensuring better health for dogs and cats through nutrition.


----------



## Pet luxury

Use jerhigh chicken jerky for you dog to stay healthy


----------



## Shtaylor44

My Mattie could not even sit without itching,licking and could not even play with other dogs, took to vet after a 200.00 bill she was put on hill prescription diet and became worse. I read the ingredients and will never have her on hill anything. For 2 weeks now have her on boiled chicken and honest kitchen samples they sent me she licks maybe a couple times hardly scratches anymore, but have come to a quandary what to feed, honest kitchen requires kibble to go along and cannot decide which one. To put her on so would really like to just have her on no grain something both combined would send me to poverty. I am open to suggestions and appreciate beforehand.


----------



## InkedMarie

Honest Kitchen does not require kibble. If you get one of the base mixes, they do but there are many more that don't.


----------



## Hercsmom

I don't know if anyone can answer this question, it should be asked what is the absolute best food for your dog. Dogs just like people have different nutritional needs, digestive needs etc. Every dog is different and may do better or worse on specific foods. My own personal experience I have a JRT and Great Dane who are allergic to chicken so I have them on Satori Lamb. I have tried the high protein foods (like orijen) with my JRT (she is high energy) and she did very poorly. There are several reasons why I like Satori as a brand, firstly is works great for my dogs, secondly it's a family owned Canadian company (proud Canadian over here), it also uses WHOLE Canadian sourced ingredients (except the lamb I believe), and lastly the company does lots of good things for their local communities (and the bag is recyclable!).


----------



## Celt

You could try the remade raw that is out there. They're for the most part complete diets, you wouldn't even need to add water.


----------



## Lioness

Eukanuba dog food, for sure. It's got the most balanced diet in terms of what's actually good for the dog. it's healthy, and my dogs seem to enjoy it, even with their sensitive stomachs. 10/10, def recommend.


----------



## EmmaRoo

I really like the VeRus dog foods. My little dog - who is a mutt & very sensitive to food items - has almost COMPLETELY stopped scratching. She used to scratch every 2 or 3 steps. My big dog has a loads of energy - impressive since she's now 11. VeRus has several dry and canned dog food formulas. I've also been really impressed with their customer relations (I ask a lot of questions) and their website is very informative.


----------



## Dr Dolittle

YOu're both right. BUt a food company can create a diet based on choosing ingredients for the optimal nutrient profile or they can choose ingredients that look and sound good, but deliver an awful nutrient profile. these days, the latter is much more common, which is why vets see such an increase in GI issues and early kidney issues. very sad.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I don't know! 

I've fed anything from raw (several different ways) to cooked, to dehydrated to kibble to canned. For the majority of my dogs' lives, though it's been Fromm. Fromm keeps their coats beautiful, never ear issues or skin issues. BUT. I don't know if it's coincidence, but I know people are quick to blame food! I've lost 3 dogs to heart failure now. One to a brain tumor and one to liver cancer. I wonder if there's something to do with the food and the heart failure being so common a loss for my dogs. Add to that stool issues, and for my poodle outright rear end explosions. He can't do Fromm. 

He eats canned adult science diet in the beef, turkey and chicken flavors. His belly is doing the best its ever done (he does ok on hills ideal balance too). My PWD is finishing up Fromm lamb/lentil and then I'm not sure what I'll try her on next. Maybe Science Diet. I've had so much luck with Jack on the canned that it's worth a longer try on SD. I've tried my PWD on SD before and she's done just fine (large mushy poo though), but I "chicken" out and switch her to something else, since I'd been raised to believe that Science Diet was a horrible food. 
My friends had a toy poodle who ate only science diet dry and mighty dog wet with a little yogurt and he made it to 20! Must be doing something right!
I also rather like Purina Beyond. 

This is a far cry from the stuff I used to spout! Twenty years into dogs, 5 dogs who've passed (I'm down to 2 dogs, what a weird feeling), I no longer believe food is the ONLY factor. Genetics is a big one, environmental exposure, maybe, but also vaccines (though necessary if not overdone), heart worm meds, flea/tick meds... these could all add up. Now I've learned, you never really know whats' going to get them in the end. TO just enjoy them as you have them each day. Sure, if they are itchy, scratchy, ear issues, it might be the food and it's worth investigating. But I don't think Hills is the devil anymore! Especially as it stopped the belly misery for my poodle, and that's worth something. 
<shrugs> 

The best food is the one your dog does best on.


----------



## shellbeme

[email protected], 2 years and one more dog later and I'm going to feed Science Diet. I still like The Honest Kitchen and totally LOVE Fromm but it's not working for us. None of the fancy foods have. I have one pup that can handle anything and does great on most stuff and two others that have issues. Oh how I would love some firm poop! Fromm was fantastic but the poop was never really firm I didn't mind it so much back then but then one dog started having anal gland issues and the new dog has much bigger poop and they are not fun when they are soft.

What I have learned is you have to feed what works. There is not a best food, it's just a best food for your individual dog. :\ I wish now I hadn't wasted so much $$ on boutique foods in the past.


----------



## EmmaRoo

Well said, Shelbeme! With my dogs, I've gone from Pedigree to 4Health to making my own food to VeRUS. 4Health was better than Pedigree and didn't cost much more but it was hard to find and I got a bag of moldy dry food that completely turned me off of it. I went from that to making my own dog food - which was both education and a little fun for a little while but after some time, it was a total PITA. I went to VeRUS next and have been completely satisfied. They don't itch, they aren't yeasty, and if my husband doesn't feed them from his plate, they don't eat a lot of grass or have disgusting poop issues. VeRUS doesn't smell gross, it doesn't get all over my hands if I grab a handful, and I have had ZERO issues with mold. Another thing that's kind of nice is that I order it so it comes to me instead of me having to go to that ONE place in town that sells it.


----------



## Eva Jones

According to my experience the best manufacturer of dog food is Acana. All company products are certified in accordance with quality standards; the production does not make clinical trials on animals; feed does not contain soy and genetically modified products; the manufacturer does not include products that can harm animals; all feeds are made up of natural ingredients that are easily absorbed by the body of the pet


----------



## nfedyk

Eva Jones said:


> According to my experience the best manufacturer of dog food is Acana. All company products are certified in accordance with quality standards; the production does not make clinical trials on animals; feed does not contain soy and genetically modified products; the manufacturer does not include products that can harm animals; all feeds are made up of natural ingredients that are easily absorbed by the body of the pet


Are you aware that Acana had the most cases of dogs developing DCM while eating their food? I would never give it to my dog.


----------

